# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  حقوق الانسان

## فهد

حقوق الانسان

----------


## ابوخلود

[fieldset=الى حقوق الانسان]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سعاده رئيس حقوق الأنسان   حفظه الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  وبعد
أقدم لسعاتكم معروضي وفيه افيدكم بأني ابن من ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن ال[/fieldset]

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سعاده رئيس حقوق الأنسان   حفظه الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  وبعد
أقدم لسعاتكم معروضي وفيه افيدكم بأني ابن من ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على  العنزي قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث ان مأمورالقضيه قد رفض أطلاعنا على سر لايشمله و أخي السجين وهوالأن ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا‎ ‎فكيف يشمل المهرب ثاني مره والاتجارفي المخدرات ثالث مره ويشمل حتى اطلاق النارعلى رجال الامن اثناء واجبهم واخي اول مره محروم بأمرسامي فهاذا ليس من العدل في حقوق الانسان

----------

